# estado de México / Estado de México



## juicybone

Un alumno me pregunta si debe escribirse "Estado de México" o "estado de México". Yo automáticamente le contesté que con mayúscula. Me preguntó si entonces "Estado de Morelos" debía escribirse también con mayúscula. Le respondí que no. No entiende por qué uno sí y el otro no y yo digo que el asunto es que "Estado de México" es el nombre del estado, no solo "México"... pero ya me hizo dudar.

¿Algún experto podría explicarme este embrollo? ¡Gracias mil!


----------



## Erreconerre

juicybone said:


> Un alumno me pregunta si debe escribirse "Estado de México" o "estado de México". Yo automáticamente le contesté que con mayúscula. Me preguntó si entonces "Estado de Morelos" debía escribirse también con mayúscula. Le respondí que no. No entiende por qué uno sí y el otro no y yo digo que el asunto es que "Estado de México" es el nombre del estado, no solo "México"... pero ya me hizo dudar.
> 
> ¿Algún experto podría explicarme este embrollo? ¡Gracias mil!



Yo no soy un experto en el tema, pero puedo opinar.
_Estado de México_ es el nombre de este estado. También existe una _Ciudad de México_.

http://maps.google.com.mx/maps?hl=e...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCoQ8gEwAA


----------



## mirx

Es con mayúscula ya que es el nombre de esa entidad federativa, podríamos decir que es si hay *estado *de Nuevo León o *estado *de Guerrero, también hay el *estado *de(l) Estado de México.


----------



## Perrito

Hola,

Vivo en Estados Unidos en el estado de Pensilvania.  Aquí hay 50 estados que dividen el país en 50 secciones, que en España serían como las comunidades autónomas o en otros países, las provincias.  

Según esto de la RAE, debe ir en minúscula ya que no es un país/una nación entera.  Sin embargo, ¿qué pasa si es parte de un título?  Por ejemplo: El Estado de Pensilvania, y luego hay una lista de personas famosas de este estado.  O debo poner: El estado de Pensilvania.  

Mil gracias,
Perrito


----------



## tusi

Los títulos en castellano, a diferencia del inglés, se escriben igual que el resto de los textos: solo van en mayúsculas la primera palabra y los nombres propios u otras palabras que se escriban en mayúsculas. Por lo tanto: _El estado de Pensilvania _o _Los países de Occidente, _por poner dos ejemplos.

Saludos.


----------



## Perrito

Gracias tusi.  

Supongo que estoy tan acostumbrado a ver todo en mayúscula que todavía me choca verlo así.  Sin embargo, creo que los nombres de empresas, grupos, empresas, etc. sí pueden llevar multiples mayúsculas, ¿no?  El Ejército de Salvación y no El ejército de salvación, ¿verdad?  Ya sé, es diferente porque no es título.  

Saludos,
Perrito


----------



## blasita

Hola:

De acuerdo con Tusi. Solo citar lo que la Ortografía dice al respecto (del apartado 4.2.4.6.7): 





> En las denominaciones que corresponden a las divisiones administrativas del territorio de un Estado, sean del nivel que sean, solo está justificado el uso de la mayúscula en el término específico, mientras que el sustantivo genérico debe escribirse con minúscula: _el concejo de Mieres, el condado de York, el departamento de Moquegua, el distrito 47, el estado de Tlaxcala, ..._


Un saludo.


----------



## Perrito

Buena fuente blasita. Lo usaré así. 

P


----------



## Nipnip

Perrito said:


> Buena fuente blasita. Lo usaré así.
> 
> P


Estoy en desacuerdo, si la palabra es parte del nombre propio ha de usarse la mayúscula. En México hay un ejemplo claro.

el estado de México = alguno de los estados en que se constituye la república. Ejem, Jalisco, Guerrero, Chiapas, son todos estados.
el Estado de México = es el nombre de *uno *de los estados que constituyen a la república, rodea al Distrito Federal y es el más poblado de la república.
Estado de México/mexicano = México país.

El uso de la mayúscula se justifica como el uso de Ciudad en nombres como "Ciudad Real". En el caso que planteas no sé si "Estado de Pensylvannia" sea el nombre oficial del estado, o si se llama "Pensylvannia" a secas. En el caso de México, uno de los estados se llama así: Estado de México.


----------



## francisgranada

Diría que si nos referimos a nombres oficiales de los Estados que contienen palabras como _estado, república, reino_, etc ..., entonces esas palabras se escriben con mayúscula inicial, p.e._ República Checa, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos_. En los demás casos con minúscula.

Lo que es interasante es que  la palabra _Estado _(como tal) se escribe con mayúscula (no sé si es una regla) si se refiere a un país. De este punto de vista sería lógico escribir _Estado _siempre con mayúscula inicial cuando se trata de un país (incluso el _E_stado de Pensilvania) ...

P.S. Hola Nipnip, nos hemos cruzado ...


----------



## blasita

Hola, Nipnip (y Francis):

Totalmente de acuerdo; si "estado" forma parte de un nombre propio, se escribe con mayúscula. Pero no me parece que este sea el caso: "*e*stado de Pensilvania", "*e*stado de Nueva York", "*e*stado de Oklahoma", etc. Y "Estado" se escribe con mayúscula cuando se refiere a la "forma de organización política, dotada de poder soberano e independiente, que integra la población de un territorio" o al "conjunto de los órganos de gobierno de un país soberano". Por esta regla de tres, "estado de México" si se habla del estado y "Estado de México" si se refiere al país en los términos citados.

Un saludo.


----------



## tusi

Yo lo entiendo como Blasita:

Si la frase es:_ España es un Estado,_ ahí sí que es con mayúscula, porque se refiere a una forma de organización política independiente.

Pero: _Estados Unidos es un Estado federal formado por diversos estados, como el estado de Pensilvania_.

En el caso de México parece que la cosa es más compleja porque la diferenciación entre México país, México estado y México ciudad es: Estados Unidos Mexicanos, Estado de México y Ciudad de México (o México D. F.). En estos casos, si y solo si se considera la palabra como parte del nombre, debe escribirse con mayúscula como ya han apuntado. Y eso no contradice ni lo que decíamos Blasita y yo, ni lo que dice la RAE, que es que "nombres propios van con mayúscula", pero que si no forma parte del nombre debe escribirse con minúscula. Ejemplo:

_España es un reino igual que Reino Unido: el Reino de España_.

Saludos.


Edito para añadir que el malentendido se debe a unión de hilos distintos.


----------



## francisgranada

En cuanto a mayúscula si la palabra "estado" forma parte del nombre oficial, pienso que es plenamente comprensible y es así también en otras lenguas. En fin, cualquier sustantivo/adjetivo que hace parte de un nombre propio, va con mayúscula, p.e. _E_stados Unidos, _S_ierra Nevada, _R_epública Checa, _M_onte Blanco, etc ...  

Pero ... Si la palabra _estado _la usamos separadamente (no como parte del nombre), hablando p.e. del gobierno "local" del estado de Pensilvania, ¿escribimos "gobierno del _e_stado" o "gobierno del _E_stado"? Otro ejemplo: en caso de la Unión Soviética, ¿Ucraina que hacía parte de la URSS, era un "_e_stado" o un "_E_stado"?

La sustancia de esta "nueva duda" mía es que antes pensaba que _estado_ se escribía en español siempre con mayúscula si se trataba de un _país _(u organización política) a diferencia de los casos en los cuales el término _estado_ indicaba "situación/condición de alguién o algo"_ et similia ... _Es decir, con mayúscula, independientemente del _estado _(=_estatus_) del "_estado (p.e. Ucraina)_" dentro del "_Estado (p.e. URSS) _" ().


----------



## Nipnip

francisgranada said:


> En cuanto a mayúscula si la palabra "estado" forma parte del nombre oficial, pienso que es plenamente comprensible y es así también en otras lenguas. En fin, cualquier sustantivo/adjetivo que hace parte de un nombre propio, va con mayúscula, p.e. _E_stados Unidos, _S_ierra Nevada, _R_epública Checa, _M_onte Blanco, etc ...
> 
> Pero ... Si la palabra _estado _la usamos separadamente (no como parte del nombre), hablando p.e. del gobierno "local" del estado de Pensilvania, ¿escribimos "gobierno del _e_stado" o "gobierno del _E_stado"? Otro ejemplo: en caso de la Unión Soviética, ¿Ucraina que hacía parte de la URSS, era un "_e_stado" o un "_E_stado"?
> 
> La sustancia de esta "nueva duda" mía es que antes pensaba que _estado_ se escribía en español siempre con mayúscula si se trataba de un _país _(u organización política) a diferencia de los casos en los cuales el término _estado_ indicaba "situación/condición de alguién o algo"_ et similia ... _Es decir, con mayúscula, independientemente del _estado _(=_estatus_) del "_estado (p.e. Ucraina)_" dentro del "_Estado (p.e. URSS) _" ().



Es con minúscula cuando la organización política no es un país. En el caso de México, uno de los estados que lo conforman se llama Estado de México, por eso le pregunto a perrito que si Pensylvania se llama así a secas, o que si se llama "Estado de Pensylvania". 

Un noticiero en México podría decir lo siguiente: Se pronostican precipitaciones en el estado de Estado de México, en el estado de Jalisco y posiblemente en estado de Chiapas.


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo. Lo del "estado de México" lo he querido confirmar, por si acaso, con la Fundéu. Y sí, dicen que se debería escribir: "*e*stado de México"; con minúscula si se refiere al estado y no al país. Con respecto a Pensilvania no creo que haya ninguna duda: "Pensilvania" o el "estado de Pensilvania". Pero, como yo suelo decir, luego cada uno es libre de escribirlo como considere oportuno.


----------



## Quiviscumque

En el caso de Pensilvania la cosa es aún más clara, ya que su nombre oficial no es "estado de Pensilvania", sino "comunidad de Pensilvania", así que "estado" no puede confundirse con una parte del nombre propio.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

El "Estado de México" al que se ha referido Nipnip se escribe con mayúscula inicial, porque ése es el nombre del estado (y en ese caso hay una cuestión de diácrisis que ya mencionó tusi; la idea es diferenciar).

Por otro lado, para no caer en equívocos de que con "Estado de México" se hace referencia al Estado mexicano" (como ente político), éste último uso es el que se emplea más por estos lares en ese sentido.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Tusi, Nipnip y JeSuisSnob:

Están todos de acuerdo en que debe escribirse "Estado de México", así que está claro que soy yo la que tiene que estar equivocada.

De todas formas, había preguntado también a la RAE. Lo cierto es que a mí la mayúscula me sigue sin cuadrar del todo. Esto no es, en ningún caso, porque no me fíe de lo que dicen. Doy el asunto por cerrado y su respuesta por buena, y me retiro, aunque por mi parte veré a ver lo que dicen ellos también.

Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:





JeSuisSnob said:


> El "Estado de México" al que se ha referido Nipnip se escribe con mayúscula inicial, porque ése es el nombre del estado (y en ese caso hay una cuestión de diácrisis que ya mencionó tusi; la idea es diferenciar).


 Un ejemplo auténtico de un boletín oficial:


> Con esto, *el gobierno del estado* explicó que pretende fomentar el turismo alternativo en *zonas rurales del Estado de México*.
> 
> «Atlacomulco y Ozumba tendrán obras turísticas.» http://estadodemexico.com.mx/atlacomulco-y-ozumba-tendran-obras-turisticas/


----------



## JeSuisSnob

blasita said:


> Hola, Tusi, Nipnip y JeSuisSnob:
> 
> Están todos de acuerdo en que debe escribirse "Estado de México", así que está claro que soy yo la que tiene que estar equivocada.
> 
> De todas formas, había preguntado también a la RAE. Lo cierto es que a mí la mayúscula me sigue sin cuadrar del todo. Esto no es, en ningún caso, porque no me fíe de lo que dicen. Doy el asunto por cerrado y su respuesta por buena, y me retiro, aunque por mi parte veré a ver lo que dicen ellos también.
> 
> Un saludo.


Es que no creo que tengan mucho que decir, querida blasita. Ni ellos ni la Fundéu. "Estado de México" es el nombre de ese estado que rodea al Distrito Federal mexicano. Y se escribe con mayúscula inicial.

Un saludo a tudos.

EDITO: 

Una digresión: aprovecho para corregirme, pues había acentuado un adjetivo demostrativo:



JeSuisSnob said:


> Por otro lado, para no caer en equívocos de que con "Estado de México" se hace referencia al Estado mexicano" (como ente político), este último uso es el que se emplea más por estos lares en ese sentido.


----------



## swift

JeSuisSnob said:


> "Estado de México" es el nombre de ese estado que rodea al Distrito Federal mexicano. Y se escribe con mayúscula inicial.


Y es lo que han dicho Mirx y Erreconerre, también mexicanos como el mole y las posadas.


----------



## blasita

JeSuisSnob said:


> Es que no creo que tengan mucho que decir, querida blasita. Ni ellos ni la Fundéu.


Me gustaría insistir en que consultar a la RAE es algo que ya había hecho y en que he visto que no viene al caso compartir la respuesta —sea la que sea— que me ofrezcan, precisamente porque me he dado cuenta de que no interesa. No hay ningún problema. Gracias a ti y a los demás por vuestros aportes. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## ACQM

Blasita, creo que la diferencia es la misma que si dices la región de Madrid o la zona de Madrid (con minúscula) o la Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid, que es el nombre oficial de esa comunidad. En cambio sería comunidad autónoma de Navarra, porque el nombre propio oficial de esa región es Comunidad Foral de Navarra o (Reyno de Navarra, no lo tengo claro).


----------



## JeSuisSnob

blasita said:


> Me gustaría insistir en que consultar a la RAE es algo que ya había hecho y en que he visto que no viene al caso compartir la respuesta —sea la que sea— que me ofrezcan, precisamente porque me he dado cuenta de que no interesa. No hay ningún problema. Gracias a ti y a los demás por vuestros aportes. Un cordial saludo.


No es que no interese, querida blasita. Simplemente se trata del nombre de un estado que es el "Estado de México". Por ello me parece que la respuesta de la Fundéu mete baza. 

Un saludo.

EDITO:



ACQM said:


> Blasita, creo que la diferencia es la misma que si dices la región de Madrid o la zona de Madrid (con minúscula) o la Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid, que es el nombre oficial de esa comunidad. En cambio sería comunidad autónoma de Navarra, porque el nombre propio oficial de esa región es Reyno de Navarra.


Sí, también así lo veo, ACQM.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones, ACQM y JeSuisSnob.

Edito: Ya tengo respuesta de la RAE. Si a alguien le interesara conocerla, puede contactar conmigo por mensaje privado.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Hola de nuevo:

Blasita, no tengo problema en que compartas la respuesta que te dio la RAE (lo cual nos has hecho saber por mensaje privado). Lo que sí me gustaría es que pusieras la consulta y lo que te respondieron, a fin de que haya argumentos sólidos que respalden las dos posturas que tenemos en este hilo y que esto no quede en un "tal institución dice que es así" y ya. Y espero disculpen tú y los compañeros si he sido un tanto tajante, pero es que yo no creo que sea necesario preguntarle a una autoridad algo que a mi ver es obvio: los nombres propios se escriben con mayúscula inicial.

A mí me extraña que la RAE y la Fundéu digan que el _nombre propio _de una entidad que está en México se escriba con minúscula inicial, es decir, "estado de México". 

 Recurramos a la diácrisis que antes mencioné. Está, por un lado, el nombre del país: México. Luego está el nombre de la Ciudad de México (que algunos escriben con minúscula inicial —este último es un caso mucho más discutido—) y finalmente tenemos el nombre del Estado de México, que, debido a esa diferencia de la que he hablado, tiene un gentilicio propio que es relativamente nuevo: mexiquense (y hablo de unos veinte o treinta años, que fue cuando se empezó a usar). Y como breve digresión que puede ilustrar mi ejemplo, aquí me permito citar a José G. Moreno de Alba, lingüista mexicano que falleció recientemente (y que defendía el uso de "ciudad de México"; sí, con minúscula inicial, aunque eso es tema de otro hilo):



> En cuanto a esto último, hay que recordar que el Estado de México es el único que carece de gentilicio, debido evidentemente a que la voz _mexicano,_ que podría corresponderle, se aplica a los nacidos en _los Estados Unidos Mexicanos,_ nombre oficial del país que es más conocido como _México._ Haciendo un poco de historia, el territorio del actual Estado de México perteneció...


Ésta es la fuente.

Y ahora voy un poco más lejos. Si comparamos este ejemplo con el nombre propio del país Estados Unidos (ambos tienen en la partícula "estado" una similitud semántica, ya que con los dos sustantivos se apela a lo mismo), entonces, según ese planteamiento que mencionas, también tendríamos que escribir "estados Unidos" (¿o quizás "estados unidos"?), pues en ambos casos nos estamos refiriendo a un "estado" en este sentido de la palabra. Y tendríamos que ver escrito algo como esto:

—¿De dónde eres?
—Soy del estado de México.

—¿Dónde naciste?
—En los estados Unidos.

Por lo tanto, sigo aconsejando a los lectores de este hilo que empleen la mayúscula inicial en "Estado de México", que además es la convención que empleamos en este país.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Buenas noches, JeSuisSnob y todos:

Dado tu especial interés, JSS, te envío por mensaje privado información sobre lo que solicitas en tu mensaje. Lo que me ha sorprendido mucho es que hayas hecho público algo que he compartido en privado con algunos foreros, como también que se pueda dudar de que mis preguntas hayan sido las adecuadas.

Ruego respetes mi decisión de no hacerlo público en esta ocasión, a diferencia de muchísimas otras ocasiones en las que he publicado mis consultas por el bien del foro, ya que en este hilo se ha suscitado cierta polémica acerca de la conveniencia de aceptar la respuesta y las recomendaciones de la RAE sobre este tema en concreto. Creo que la única que está "en el otro bando" soy yo y ya he dejado claro un par de veces que respeto totalmente la opinión general, como por cierto siempre hago.

En "Estados Unidos", "Estados" pertenece al nombre del país, forma parte del nombre propio. Lo mismo pasa con "Estados Unidos Mexicanos", que es la denominación oficial de México. Así es como lo veo yo. Esto no quiere decir que yo esté en contra de escribir "Estado de México" para referirnos a ese estado de México. Simplemente creo que este es un tema que puede ir más allá de la ortografía en sí y, de hecho, ahora tengo la intención de indagar un poco más sobre este asunto en concreto con la RAE.

Un saludo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

blasita said:


> Buenas noches, JeSuisSnob y todos:
> 
> Dado tu especial interés, JSS, te envío por mensaje privado información sobre lo que solicitas en tu mensaje. Lo que me ha sorprendido mucho es que hayas hecho público algo que he compartido en privado con algunos foreros, como también que se pueda dudar de que mis preguntas hayan sido las adecuadas.


No entiendo este comentario, blasita; máxime si tú misma has editado el _post_ 25 para hacerle saber a los foreros que ya tienes una respuesta de la RAE y que si gustan te pueden mandar un MP. En cualquier caso, que quede claro que _no lo he hecho con mala intención _y si he ofrecido mi respuesta del _post_ 26 eso se debe a tu insistencia con el tema y a que has dicho que dos autoridades dicen que "Estado de México" como nombre propio se escribe con minuscula incial. Eso es todo.



blasita said:


> En "Estados Unidos", "Estados" pertenece al nombre del país, forma parte del nombre propio. Lo mismo pasa con "Estados Unidos Mexicanos", que es la denominación oficial de México. Así es como lo veo yo. Esto no quiere decir que yo esté en contra de escribir "Estado de México" para referirnos a ese estado de México. Simplemente creo que este es un tema que puede ir más allá de la ortografía en sí y, de hecho, ahora tengo la intención de indagar un poco más sobre este asunto en concreto con la RAE.
> 
> Un saludo.


En "Estado de México" "estado" también pertenece al nombre del "Estado de México". Y es el nombre oficial. La verdad no veo la diferencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

ACQM said:


> el nombre propio oficial de esa región es Comunidad Foral de Navarra o (Reyno de Navarra, no lo tengo claro).



Lo primero 

Lo de "Reyno de Navarra" yo diría que es más bien una marca que se usa en turismo y otras cosas.


----------



## blasita

JeSuisSnob said:


> ... y a que has dicho que dos autoridades dicen que "Estado de México" como nombre propio se escribe con minuscula incial.


Te explico. El único problema es que tú has hecho público algo que yo dije exclusivamente por mensaje privado, es decir, la respuesta de la RAE; algo que dejé bien claro en todas partes que no iba a hacer público. Pero no pasa nada, de verdad.

La diferencia que yo veo entre "Estados Unidos Mexicanos" y "estado de México" es que en el primer caso forma parte de la denominación oficial de un país y, en el segundo, es una entidad administrativa integrante de un Estado federal. Todo esto hablando en cuestión de reglas de ortografía.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

blasita said:


> Te explico. El único problema es que tú has hecho público algo que yo dije exclusivamente por mensaje privado, es decir, la respuesta de la RAE; algo que dejé bien claro en todas partes que no iba a hacer público. Pero no pasa nada, de verdad.


Blasita, la que hizo público que ya tenía una respuesta de la RAE fuiste tú. Mira (y lo pusiste con letras pequeñas antes de que yo pusiera mi intervención del _post _26):



blasita said:


> Muchas gracias por las explicaciones, ACQM y JeSuisSnob.
> 
> Edito: Ya tengo respuesta de la RAE. Si a alguien le interesara conocerla, puede contactar conmigo por mensaje privado.
> Last edited by blasita; Today at 4:32 AM.​


Si yo he respondido en el hilo, es por tu insistencia. Nada más. Y solamente nos dijiste que la respuesta de la RAE era que "Estado de México" iba con minúscula inicial, pero yo no vi copiada la respuesta de esa academia.



blasita said:


> La diferencia que yo veo entre "Estados Unidos Mexicanos" y "estado de México" es que en el primer caso forma parte de la denominación oficial de un país y, en el segundo, es una entidad administrativa integrante de un Estado federal. Todo esto hablando en cuestión de reglas de ortografía.


Y en ambos casos se trata de nombres propios. Y los nombres propios van con mayúscula inicial.

Les ofrezco una disculpa a los compañeros por la gran digresión. Blasita, tan cuates como siempre, ¿vale?

Yo termino mi participación en este hilo.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

JeSuisSnob said:


> Blasita, la que hizo público que ya tenía una respuesta de la RAE fuiste tú. Mira (y lo pusiste con letras pequeñas antes de que yo pusiera mi intervención del _post _26):
> 
> Si yo he respondido en el hilo, es por tu insistencia. Nada más. Y solamente nos dijiste que la respuesta de la RAE era que "Estado de México" iba con minúscula inicial, pero yo no vi copiada la respuesta de esa academia.


Siento la confusión que se haya podido crear y el alargar este hilo —algo que siempre evito hacer—. Lo que he intentado decir es que yo no he sido la que ha dicho en público lo que había dicho la RAE (que "estado de México" se escribe con minúscula) y que ya había mostrado claramente mi decisión de que no se hiciera público. El comentario que puse lo añadí solamente porque sé que hay muchas personas que leen los hilos y bastantes a las que les es útil tener la opinión de la RAE. El compartirlo de manera privada con algunos foreros que habían participado activamente en la discusión, por deferencia con ellos. Como ya se ha mencionado la resolución de la RAE, me gustaría añadir que la única razón o explicación que dan para el uso de la minúscula es lo que yo había citado de la Ortografía en el mensaje n.º 7 y lo que he mencionado en el n.º 30. He pedido alguna aclaración más. Un saludo.


----------



## francisgranada

Intento formular mi conclusión personal - a ver si estáis de acuedo: 

1. Si la palabra "estado" hace parte del nombre propio/oficial, la única posibilidad lógica es de escribir *E*stado con mayúscula. Así aparece también en Wikipedia:  _"El *E*stado de México (oficialmente *E*stado Libre y Soberano de México), es uno de los 31 *e*stados que, junto con el Distrito Federal, conforman las 32 entidades federativas de los *E*stados Unidos Mexicanos." _

Si la respuesta del DRAE es que se debe escribir con minúscula _en este caso concreto_, entoconces  - en mi opinión personal - se trata de un malentendido. 

2. La palabra "estado" en su acepción "Conjunto de los órganos de gobierno de un país soberano" se escribe con mayúscula, por lo tanto Gobierno del *E*stado, Ministerio de *E*stado (también en el DRAE) .

3. Si la palabra "estado" la usamos como sinónimo de _país _(sea reino, república o federación), se escríbe con minúscula: *e*stado de Italia, *e*stado de la República  Checa, *e*stado de México, *e*stado de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos.

4. Se escribe con minúscula en las demás acepciones (estatus, "situación en que se encuentra alguien o algo", etc ...)

En mi opinión, los puntos 1. y 2. dos son claros; una cierta/posible contradicción la veo en caso de los puntos 2. y 3., pero es solamente mi comentario personal, nada más .


----------



## blasita

blasita said:


> He pedido alguna aclaración más.


Mis preguntas a la RAE y las respuestas de la Academia han sido siempre claras. Aprovecho para darles las gracias por su paciencia conmigo. He intercambiado varias comunicaciones con la RAE desde mi primera consulta. Básicamente pidiendo alguna aclaración más y comparando este caso con el de "Comunidad de Madrid", que fue el que mencionó ACQM. Ya que estamos —y esperando que sea útil para alguien de alguna forma—, copio una de las respuestas de la RAE a mis correos en la que se reafirma en el uso de la minúscula en "estado de México": 





> Así es, nuestra consideración es que el término _estado_ es genérico en dicha denominación.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> 
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> 
> Real Academia Española


----------

